# Honda EU2200 Companion blue tooth problems



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

Has anyone had any connectivity issues, and fixes with this unit and its blue tooth software, with their phones. Apparently this is a new feature and Honda is having issues based on comments on the Goggle Play site. I cannot get power generation and consumption reporting, but have hours to maintenance reported. Thanks


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

All features work as documented on Android 10, Android 11 and EU7000ISNAN units


----------



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

pipe said:


> All features work as documented on Android 10, Android 11 and EU7000ISNAN units


Thanks, I failed to list my model, EU2200i Companion, Android 11. It seems that some phones are having issues, which is too bad because it could be very useful.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

99% of the issues are with the phones.
you have to have the latest phones for the features to work.

also you have to clear out the oem programming on the fob to gen and the gen to test jig.
the instructions are in the instruction packet on how to clear these items
it just does not tell you to clear them first!

the little 2200 gen with out the electric start battery takes a little different approach to programming.
as the power comes from the gen output.
so you have to wait till the gen is up and settled down to program.

also replace the remote batteries before you start with fresh quality 2032 batteries.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the honda and generator blue tooth works the best on latest apple phones and ipad pro apple.


----------



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

iowagold said:


> 99% of the issues are with the phones.
> you have to have the latest phones for the features to work.
> 
> also you have to clear out the oem programming on the fob to gen and the gen to test jig.
> ...


I don't understand the second paragraph, especially the fob to gen and gen to test jig and there are no instructions other than the general stuff in the owner's manual. There is a 30 second limit to pair. My phone is 1.5 ,years old. Non electric start.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

12oreo said:


> I don't understand the second paragraph, especially the fob to gen and gen to test jig and there are no instructions other than the general stuff in the owner's manual. There is a 30 second limit to pair. My phone is 1.5 ,years old. Non electric start.


so did you clear out the programming?


----------



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

iowagold said:


> so did you clear out the programming?


That is what I don't understand, How do I do that....there is nothing in the software screen that allows me to do that.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

read the paper instructions


----------



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

iowagold said:


> read the paper instructions


I would if I had some, the owner's manual says follow the instructions with the app.


----------



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

pipe said:


> All features work as documented on Android 10, Android 11 and EU7000ISNAN units


Pipe, did you get the paper instructions Iowa is referring to?


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

12oreo said:


> Pipe, did you get the paper instructions Iowa is referring to?


pg. 42 in the Owners Manual on the EU7000ISNAN


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Subscribed. About to start mine up for the first time tomorrow morning. Added Hutch Mountain Tri-fuel Kit. Phone is IPhone 11. The suspense is palpable. Didn't know I would need a kid. Again.

Question: Honda torque spec on iridium spark plug?


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

iowagold said:


> 99% of the issues are with the phones.
> you have to have the latest phones for the features to work.
> 
> also you have to clear out the oem programming on the fob to gen and the gen to test jig.
> ...


What are you talking about? What OEM programming? What fob? What test jig? I have a newer EU2200 Companion with Bluetooth and a EM5000 with Bluetooth and there’s no programming, fob or “test jig”....... I also don’t have the latest and greatest phone. I use a Samsung Galaxy S9 with no issues.

12oreo, what I found works best is to have your phone’s Bluetooth turned on before opening the Honda app and be sure the app is open before starting the generator. If that doesn’t work, close the app, turn Bluetooth off on your phone, then restart your phone. Also make sure the generator is shutdown. After restarting your phone, turn Bluetooth back on, then reopen the Honda app, then start the generator.. Hope this helps!


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

12oreo said:


> Has anyone had any connectivity issues, and fixes with this unit and its blue tooth software, with their phones. Apparently this is a new feature and Honda is having issues based on comments on the Goggle Play site.* I cannot get power generation and consumption reporting*, but have hours to maintenance reported. Thanks


Do you mean fuel consumption when you say consumption? If so, the EU2200 doesn’t provide fuel consumption info on the app. It does show the generators power output.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Ground Fault said:


> Subscribed. About to start mine up for the first time tomorrow morning. Added Hutch Mountain Tri-fuel Kit. Phone is IPhone 11. The suspense is palpable. Didn't know I would need a kid. Again.
> 
> Question: Honda torque spec on iridium spark plug?


hand tight or around 18 ft lbs


----------



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

McCorby said:


> Do you mean fuel consumption when you say consumption? If so, the EU2200 doesn’t provide fuel consumption info on the app. It does show the generators power output.


I can't get generator output.


----------



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

McCorby said:


> What are you talking about? What OEM programming? What fob? What test jig? I have a newer EU2200 Companion with Bluetooth and a EM5000 with Bluetooth and there’s no programming, fob or “test jig”....... I also don’t have the latest and greatest phone. I use a Samsung Galaxy S9 with no issues.
> 
> 12oreo, what I found works best is to have your phone’s Bluetooth turned on before opening the Honda app and be sure the app is open before starting the generator. If that doesn’t work, close the app, turn Bluetooth off on your phone, then restart your phone. Also make sure the generator is shutdown. After restarting your phone, turn Bluetooth back on, then reopen the Honda app, then start the generator.. Hope this helps!


OK, I have tried every other sequence, maybe this will work. I don't know why they put that 30 second time limit in the process. Thanks.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

12oreo said:


> I can't get generator output.


Can someone else (family, friend, neighbor) allow app setup on their phone, just to rule out it is not your phone. As to the comment on "fob", that appears to refer to an older version of Bluetooth (Google search shows details) that is not needed or present on the last generation of Honda gen's with built-in BT.


----------



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

pipe said:


> Can someone else (family, friend, neighbor) allow app setup on their phone, just to rule out it is not your phone. As to the comment on "fob", that appears to refer to an older version of Bluetooth (Google search shows details) that is not needed or present on the last generation of Honda gen's with built-in BT.


That is a good idea, but my wife has the exact same phone. I was thinking about trying that anyway.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

I’ve been watching this thread with interest. I have the latest EU2200i, but without BT as that’s currently not an option in Canada. Mine does come with the intake heater to prevent carburetor freezing during cold humid weather, which isn’t available in the US of A. I’m a KISS kinda guy and can do without some of the latest gadgetry that’s overwhelming society today... Even my 4x4 has too many buttons/switches for my liking, but thankfully it was still available with a manual transmission 😉 Dutchy


----------



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> I’ve been watching this thread with interest. I have the latest EU2200i, but without BT as that’s currently not an option in Canada. Mine does come with the intake heater to prevent carburetor freezing during cold humid weather, which isn’t available in the US of A. I’m a KISS kinda guy and can do without some of the latest gadgetry that’s overwhelming society today... Even my 4x4 has too many buttons/switches for my liking, but thankfully it was still available with a manual transmission 😉 Dutchy


I agree and did not buy this unit for the Bluetooth, but then realized it's capabilities. The power meter to me is the most important feature because you can monitor load and prevent overloads. That is the feature I cannot get to work.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Yep, it seems like a valuable option, and I don’t mean to make fun of you. Some day I’ll get a 7000 and it will probably have the BT option. Hopefully you get it figured out. Lots of us are watching this... Dutchy


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

12oreo said:


> I agree and did not buy this unit for the Bluetooth, but then realized it's capabilities. The power meter to me is the most important feature because you can monitor load and prevent overloads. That is the feature I cannot get to work.


Just be aware, there is a delay in updating the power meter values in the app. It can take a few seconds for the display to update after the load changes.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

set it up with an apple product.


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

I have the app installed on both an Apple and Android device. There is no difference in the operation.


----------



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> Yep, it seems like a valuable option, and I don’t mean to make fun of you. Some day I’ll get a 7000 and it will probably have the BT option. Hopefully you get it figured out. Lots of us are watching this... Dutchy


No offense taken..I am just looking for help.


McCorby said:


> Just be aware, there is a delay in updating the power meter values in the app. It can take a few seconds for the display to update after the load changes.


Thanks...I had read that and gave it at least a minute to catch up.


----------



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

iowagold said:


> set it up with an apple product.


Even if that was the fix, I'm not buying another phone to make it work.


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

12oreo said:


> No offense taken..I am just looking for help.
> 
> Thanks...I had read that and gave it at least a minute to catch up.


If your generator is connecting to the phone/app but it's not displaying the power output, it almost sounds like the issue may be with the generator itself. Can you take it to a dealer to have it checked out?


----------



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

McCorby said:


> If your generator is connecting to the phone/app but it's not displaying the power output, it almost sounds like the issue may be with the generator itself. Can you take it to a dealer to have it checked out?
> [/QUOTE
> I thought about that but it does measure power usage if I uninstall and reinstall the app and run the sequence. But, I have to do that each time I want to reconnect. I have read similar observations from other users on Google Play.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you need to make sure the gen is working right on bt first!
setting it up on apple item will prove the gen is ok.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

18 ft/lbs it is. Thanks Paul.


----------



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

iowagold said:


> you need to make sure the gen is working right on bt first!
> setting it up on apple item will prove the gen is ok.


I can get some BT functions!
I don't have access to an Apple product, but I do see comments from Apple and Android users having the same issues...more with Android. I don't think this is a phone issue, but a result of Honda doing a poor job of designing this application. I have seven other BT applications....automobiles, cameras, audio, and don't have a problem with either. This appears to be a good application for many, I just think Honda could have done a better job for a larger segment.


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

12oreo said:


> I can get some BT functions!
> I don't have access to an Apple product, but I do see comments from Apple and Android users having the same issues...more with Android. I don't think this is a phone issue, but a result of Honda doing a poor job of designing this application. I have seven other BT applications....automobiles, cameras, audio, and don't have a problem with either. This appears to be a good application for many, I just think Honda could have done a better job for a larger segment.


I agree, the app is buggy. I have it installed on both Android and Apple devices and both have connection issues at times. It can be ”temperamental” when making the connection between the generator and phone/device. For my devices, I have to connect in a specific order to make it work. It doesn’t matter if it’s Apple or Android for me.

Maybe Iowa works for Apple! Lol 😜


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

Its not clear to me 12oreo, does the generator output never display on the app or just intermittently?


----------



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

McCorby said:


> Its not clear to me 12oreo, does the generator output never display on the app or just intermittently?


Intermittently. Yesterday, I was successful in getting a power reading but could not after closing out the app and restarting. That is what makes it so difficult to analyze....the problem is all over the place. I am thinking about getting a Hughes bluetooth surge protector to monitor volts and amps and use this to monitor maintenance.


----------

